# Crested grebe



## littleowl (Aug 13, 2016)

I was on the Broads in a boat yesterday. When I spied this Great Crested Grebe on its nest.
After a few minutes it obliged by showing two eggs.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 13, 2016)

Very nice Littleowl, it's great that you enjoy nature so often, thanks for sharing.


----------

